# Will 8.5 x 5.5 labels work for Paypal?



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

onlinelabels.com has 7.375 x 4.5 (smaller and a bit off centered) as the Paypal labels.. but they are double the price. Any reason why? Would bigger ones work and just have excess trim?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, it can be done. Here are instructions How to Print Professional Shipping Labels from PayPal | eHow.com


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Double the price from where?? 
USPS is 50 for $9 
online labels is 100 for $10.45

I don't even want to know how much Avery or Office Depot prices are..


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

FatKat, the "Paypal" labels at online.com are $18 and change. Standard White Matte - Shipping Labels - No Receipt Online Postage Labels - OL369 - 7.375" x 4.5"

The ones I'm looking into (8.5 x 5.5) are the ones that are $10.

Anyway... thanks for telling me that it is possible, and last night I ordered from an eBay store that beats out all of those prices... check it out... eBay Seller: stronglabel: Business Industrial items on eBay.com

Same labels for $5.40.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

wow, I never check Ebay.. cool thanks.

I thought you meant you were looking at online labels for 8.5 x 5.5 labels..my bad.

good luck let me know how they work..


----------



## JustinDavid86 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sure will. Anything to save us all some money.


----------

